# Formel die alles kann!!



## Meccan (12. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 ich habe letztens in der U-Bahn ein paar Studenten belauscht 
 die haben von einer Formel erzählt mit der man alle Formen generieren könnte.

 Mann müsste nur 7 Zahlenwerte eingeben und dann würde man eben ein Objekt
 aus dieser Formel gezeichnet bekommen.


 Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ihr diese Formell vielleicht kennt oder wisst woher
 mann diese bekommt! Wenn sie natürlich nichts kostet!!

 Danke im voraus für eure Antwort!!


 MFG Carl


----------



## thecamillo (12. September 2005)

Sorry aber das Stargatecenter hat bereits geschlossen!

Gehts evtl etwas präziser! Zahlenwerte eingeben? In was eingeben? Vielleicht hatten die auch nur einen Taschenrechner gemeint oder das Mathematica Programm?

gruss thecamillo


----------



## Meccan (12. September 2005)

also die haben erzählt das es ein Photshop und Illustrator Plugin gibt
 in den man einfach 7 Zahlenwerte eingibt z.b. 1 5 7 13 77 92 103

 Und dann würde dieses Plugin oder Script diese 7 Zahlen in diese gesuchte
 Formel einsetzten und daraus ein Form xy zeichnen!!

 Hoffe es ist jeztt verständlicher geworden!?

 MFG Carl


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. September 2005)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit 7 Zahlen ein beliebiges Objekt beschreiben kann, und sei es auch nur 2-dimensional.
Selbst wenn man nicht alle Eckpunkte beschreibt duerfte es mit 7 Zahlen schwer werden ein asymetrisches (meinetwegen auch ein symetrisches) 32-Eck zu beschreiben.


----------



## thecamillo (12. September 2005)

Ich kenn nur ein Browser Plugin, das dir Vektorkoords als Objekte darstellt aber das ist auch alles!

Falls bekannt SDK via XML!


----------



## Meccan (12. September 2005)

das denke ich mir auch und deswegen wollt ich halt diese Formel mal finden und es
  ausprobieren!!

  ALS alter Mathe LK'er mach ein das neugierig!!

ich werde einfach mal weiter googlen!!


 MFG Carl


----------



## Meccan (12. September 2005)

okay Leute,

 ich hab es gefunden

 hier die Firma die die Plugins vertreibt:

http://www.genicap.de/products/overview.html


 Und der Name der Formel ist:  
*Supergraphx*


 die Formel wurde schon vor mehreren Jahren entdeckt und es heißt man könnte alle Formen der Natur damit abbilden!!

 Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe!!

 MFG Carl


----------



## da_Dj (12. September 2005)

Die auf sieben Zahlen basierenden Formen können aber eben nur durch so ein Programm (wohl ähnlich Zufallsgenerator) gebildet werden, ansonsten wäre mit 7 Werten jede Form für mich eher nicht möglich.


----------



## der_Jan (12. September 2005)

Sowas hab ich in meiner seeeeeehr bescheidenen Mathelaufban über eine Physikformel gehört, die allerdings noch niemand gefunden hat, von der sich alle Physikalischen Formeln dieser Welt ableiten liesen und alle mathematischen und eigenlich auch sonst alles. (Ausser Frauen(weil ein bisschen sexismus im Internet sein muss, und weil ich mich schon auf die Kommentare freue, wie blöd ich doch bin sowas zu sagen)  )
 Der Mensch im Rollstuhl beschäftigt sich damit. Konnte aber leider nichts darüber finden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. September 2005)

@KDZ:
Die Formel die Du ansprichst wird eventuell nicht nur eine Formel sein, sondern vielleicht eine Sammlung von Formeln. Das sagt auch Stephen Hawking selbst.
Genannt wird das ganze GUT - Grand Unified Theory.

Darunter sollte sich im Netz was finden lassen denke ich.

Gruesse vom Heathrow Airport - London


----------



## Meccan (13. September 2005)

Das hört sich alles sehr interessant an!

  Ich werd dann auch mal stöbern bei Google und Co.


  MFG Carl


----------

